

List of hacker news auto-censored hosts? - pebb

So far I found that zerohedge and natural news are auto-censored. Is there a list of all the hosts in addition to those two?
======
pg
I posted a list a few years ago. There is no way it would fit in a comment
now, because there are currently 38719 banned sites, but here are 50 chosen at
random:

nexcards.com, atsdatabase.com, bestbiz4wealth.com, newbalanceshoesoutlets.com,
mdrst-vb.com, millybridal.com, sjdwk88.com, smashnetworks.com,
coolipad2cases.livejournal.com, artsoftsolutions.net,
accesscontrolsecurity.com, kurenundwellness.tv, jordan4-retros.com,
toubibook.com, avgremovaltool.posterous.com, privatelabelrightvideos.com,
allisonwardllp.com, buylebronjames9shoes.com, viralurl.biz, sparkleice.com,
internetmarketingmuenchen.de, 027sbz.com, silverlottosystemx.net,
minneapolisstpauljanitorial.com, sim-baby.com, earticole.com,
dixie24hourwrecker.com, kangoshi-tokushima.info, ibabies.weebly.com,
myspace.com, ipariingatlan.com, corruptbackuprepair.org, discount-
monclersale.com, libronet-usa.com, sportsusatv.com, funnyden.com,
number1bets.com, playwacthvideomovieonline.blogspot.com, mths.be,
amertahot.blogspot.com, orzofflawoffices.com, xn--compteterme-d7a.com,
jordansfire.com, healthy-times.net, dio6.com, pookebook.com, wildheaven.info,
mac-photorecovery.com, thesellingonline.com, yslshoesboots.com

